# Mkv air ride questions



## Mkvfitted (Jan 4, 2013)

I just bought an right kit for my Jetta it's the slam series XL and the performance rears I have dual compressor 400c with the skinny 5 gallon black tank in the rear with the manual management can anybody chime in on what to do with my trunk set up I have I have a couple ideas but I want to see if anybody can post any photos on what they did with the jetta trunk


----------



## Mkvfitted (Jan 4, 2013)

And what gauge wire can I use for the two compressors.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

As far as your trunk, just be creative, it's more fun to come up with your own design. I would run 4 gauge at a minimum. I would recommend a stinger relay for two comps as well, simplifies the wiring and failure points in the compressor circuit


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

4AWG + Stinger is perfect for a dual pump setup and then some :beer:


----------



## Mkvfitted (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya I have two relays now but what do you think about mounting the pumps exposed? To loud?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Depends on your definition of loud. Your back seats will kill a lot of the noise


----------



## Mkvfitted (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok I got 4 gauge wire and 60 or 100 amp fuze?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Needs to be at least 80 IIRC


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Probably a bit late but i would try and plan out your setup a bit instead of just throwing it together, you can definitely tell when people start to "throw it together" in just a few days without any prior planning, and it usually leads to pretty basic mistakes and problems


----------



## Mkvfitted (Jan 4, 2013)

Ok ya I did it in 5 days can down with the flu. So my compressors are not kicking on when the tank goes low so do you think it's the pressure switch because if I take the leads off of the switch it the compressors turn on If I connect the two wires.


----------

